

Ask HN: Recommend a Wiki that isn't MediaWiki? - rms

Hey, I need to set up a random wiki. Featureset isn't particularly important, something simpler than MediaWiki is preferred. The main criteria is that it should look really snazzy. Rounded corners and such. What wiki are people using these days? Thanks.
======
taylan
Try <http://www.wikimatrix.org/> if you'd like to compare available wiki
engines side by side.

~~~
rms
I actually got started on that site. I went through their questionnaire and it
told me 53 wikis met my needs and that made for a bit of a ridiculous looking
comparison matrix.

------
daniel71l
I've used TikiWiki for an internal Wiki here in my company.

a small reason can be read here:

[http://design-to-last.com/Technical/intranet-wiki-
searching-...](http://design-to-last.com/Technical/intranet-wiki-searching-
for-alternatives.html)

Daniel

------
DenisM
I'm using wikidot for my help & suport site:

<http://help.memengo.com/>

Loving it - simple to use and has built-in forums. Two birds with one stone.

------
asjo
I really like the simplicity and chosen featureset of Hatta - it is version
control based (Mercurial) and works really well. The author is very
responsive.

<http://hatta.sheep.art.pl/>

"Snazzy" is quite subjective - I like the default design not to scream "I am a
wiki with a gazillion fancy features you'll never use", but your milage may
vary :-)

------
lastkarrde
Moin Moin. Python powered.

------
known
Original wiki <http://www.usemod.com/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?UseModWiki/Download>

~~~
bjclark
Well, it's an implementation of the original wiki, but not the same exact
implementation the original runs.

------
kineticac
are you just putting a wiki page together? pbwiki is pretty cool =)

~~~
noaharc
Agreed. We use it in one of my classes this semester, and it's very handy.

~~~
kineticac
looks like they just changed their name a few days ago to PBWorks! Seems like
they'll unleash more than just wiki functionality.

------
CraigBuchek
I love DokuWiki. It's really easy to set up, and doesn't even require a
database. It uses flat files, which you can read even if the DokuWiki site is
down. It's pretty easy to use as well.

------
garyrichardson
I've become a fan of Confluence. It looks decent has a wysiwyg editor.

It loses points for being written in Java (requires a fat vm to run a small
instance).

------
mg1313
Try Tikiwiki. Quite powerful. Reviewed on MyTestBox.com.

------
csomar
I also vote for Wikidot, it's simpler than other Wikis

------
rufius
I like DokuWiki and MoinMoin.

------
rms
Thanks for the recommendations everyone, we're going to go with Moin Moin.

------
njrc
Check out TiddlyWiki.

